# Desperately Seeking Accomodation



## Colin Robinson (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Once again I am looking for people's help please?

All being well, I am coming back to Portugal on the 22nd. January ferry to Bilbao and hope to be back in the *TOMAR/TFERREIRA DO ZEZERE* area around the 24th. January.

On this occasions, I will be on my own and am looking for a place to rent somewhere around there.

“Cheap” is the operative word as I do not intend to spend much time indoors so only really need somewhere to cook/sleep and so on. 

I need it to have a double bed though (I fall out of singles and yes, I am too fat for them!), a freezer, microwave and most important of all, it MUST have an internet connection. I am happy to commit to at least a three month rental on it if that helps keep the price down?

If you know of anywhere suitable (or know someone who may?), I would be most grateful if you could let me know as soon as possible please as I am reluctant to book the ferry without knowing I have somewhere a little more appealing than the back of my car to stay?

With thanks in anticipation of your help.....

Colin

PS Oh yes, I have been advised to add the following so I do not upset anyone....

*Due to forum rules I can only accept recommendations, if you own the property, by private message*


----------



## Colin Robinson (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay - so 112 people have looked at my plea, but no one knows of anywhere? 

I am a bit surprised that people who OWN property don't trawl through this forum as there must be many customers (like me) desperately trying to find them?

The best deal I have found so far is for a two bedroom place with no internet and gas bottles extra for E280 per month so would someone please tell me if I am being unrealistic in hoping to find somewhere cheaper? I would have thought that offering a three month guaranteed rental income through the off season months would have had people snaping my arm off, but that has not proved to be the case?

So what is the going rate for January to April for one person around Tomar/Ferreira do Zezere???

Any advice would be gratefully received and my expectations suitably lowered accordingly....


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Colin

I reckon that price of E280 is a bit unrealistic. 

The cheapest I'm aware of is E300 pcm plus gas, electric & water, has 2 single beds rather than a double and no internet unless you use a dongle........ and is near Figueiro dos Vinhos.


----------



## Patchwork (Nov 1, 2011)

Colin Robinson said:


> Okay - so 112 people have looked at my plea, but no one knows of anywhere?
> 
> I am a bit surprised that people who OWN property don't trawl through this forum as there must be many customers (like me) desperately trying to find them?
> 
> ...


I would imagine it is the internet requirement that is the problem. We have rented a great flat with internet for February but there were cheaper equally nice ones we had to pass up as they did not have the net. There is a thread where people gave us loads of interesting info on dongles for internet.....might be worth searching for.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd agree with TM, you must bear in mind that the majority of rental property is not designed for single occupancy and it costs nearly as much to service for one as for a party, there's a lot of free wi-fi around and as has been mentioned you could just get a dongle for while your here.

Also if you opened area up a bit you might get a better response


----------



## Colin Robinson (Jan 19, 2011)

canoeman said:


> I'd agree with TM, you must bear in mind that the majority of rental property is not designed for single occupancy and it costs nearly as much to service for one as for a party, there's a lot of free wi-fi around and as has been mentioned you could just get a dongle for while your here.
> 
> Also if you opened area up a bit you might get a better response


Thanks for that Canoeman. My problem is I was never any good at Geography at the best of times and regarding Portugal at the moment, it's nothing short of appalling! What I actually want it to be somewhere in the line between Tomar and Penela, nearer to the Tomar end but every site I visit gives me odd "region" options and I end up looking in the Algarve, Lisbon, Coimbra, Nazere or Santarem! Goodness knows how I manage to do that? I THINK I want Ribetejo, but even that doesn't always get me anywhere near Tomar?

So, that's find a place to stay, come over, learn the language, learn the geography and find a house.... Oh, and figure out where to shove my dongle.... And what will I do in the afternoons I wonder?

Still, if it were easy, all the Brits would be doing it and therefore I wouldn't want to!

PS No replies on what I can do with my dongle just yet please!!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Suggest in that case you look at a map, draw a line from Tomar to Penela and note the villages either side and the larger "towns" that are a little further E or W of that line, then use those names in your search terms.
Most Camara sites have accommodation listed if it's registered
This is Tomar site http://www.cm-tomar.pt for another Camara then substitute Camara name for Tomar and bookmark
Casa.Sapo.pt - Portal Nacional de Imobiliário is a useful site for property but also for finding the names of the Camara's and there parishes (Junta's) just click on the map of Portugal and the region you want


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

Cheapest accomodation i can find is a hostel that does room only for 25euros/night.
Thats 750 per month.

You're not asking for a bedroom - you might get lucky and find one where the owner has wi-fi.

You're asking for an apartment/house, with double bedroom/cooking facilities/ heating/wi-fi and thinking for a couple of hundred /month lots of people would snap your hand off.

Get Real

A minimum contract for phone/internet here is 26/month - so you're looking for someone paying for it year round - minimum 12 month contract here so you can benefit for a couple of months.
Officially the owner would be paying income tax on your rent.
Wear and tear - i item breaking / being ruined =rent gone.
We had one familly stay who used 150 euros for water in 2 weeks - that the risk an owner takes
New fridgefreezer - 500+, new washing machine 300+, bedding/towels etc - we work on 250/room per year.
Best of luck


----------



## Colin Robinson (Jan 19, 2011)

steve01 said:


> Cheapest accomodation i can find is a hostel that does room only for 25euros/night.
> Thats 750 per month.
> 
> You're not asking for a bedroom - you might get lucky and find one where the owner has wi-fi.
> ...


Thank you for that Steve!

May I take this opportunity to apologise to everyone for the simple fact that I do not know everything about Portugal? If I did, what need would I have for this marvellous forum in which people with more knowledge and experience than me can offer advice?

Clearly I must "Get Real" or risk incurring people's wrath?

A friend of mine has found a simple apartment (admittedly, within a house) in Lisbon for E120 per month which includes all bills AND internet; I believe the owners have net access which extends to their apartment. Maybe he has stumbled on a one in a million opportunity? Maybe there is more to it than at first appears and he will be in for a shock when he gets there? Maybe it's because it's in Lisbon and "....Everyone knows rents are very cheap in Lisbon!!!!....". My point is *I* don't know, so I have the common sense to ASK those who do?

If anybody else has any helpful suggestions or tips that would increase my knowledge of Portugal and help me integrate, then I would be very, very grateful and I am delighted to learn, however if anyone else simply wants to highlight my lack of knowledge, then let me save you the (prohibitive?) cost of your internet connection and make it clear....

*I AM AN IDIOT! I HAVE NO IDEA AND I POST ON HERE TO LEARN FROM GENEROUS PEOPLE WILLING TO EDUCATE ME.*

Is that "real" enough?

My sincere thanks to the rest of you who have, as always, been most helpful.


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

Quartos para aluguer Portugal - rooms for rent 

contact Portuguese owners directly and i'm sure you'll find what you want.

There's helpful for you 

Seriously though you've asked here for help.

Your question is difficult
Maybe 1000 expats own property in the area you're interested in,
Maybe 1% rent out anything = 10
Maybe 2 of them look at this website, probably neither rent at the rate you'd like or offer internet
Hence no replies
Best of luck


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You could probably find B&B or Residencia (small hotels) for around the 25€pn and possibly less for a longer stay


----------

